# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Всем, кто хочет помочь!

## DmitryFilm00

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Дмитрий, я режиссер (снимаю документальное кино социальной направленности). Сейчас, ведётся работа над фильмом о людях, которые совершили попытку суицида, но каким-то чудом спаслись. Фильм расскажет о том, что толкнуло людей на этот поступок, о том, как им в дальнейшем удалось разрешить эти проблемы (смириться с ними, проблемы перестали существовать) и о жизни, которой могло бы не быть. Очень надеюсь, что этот проект кого-то остановит, кого-то заставит задуматься и обратиться за помощью, а кого-то - чуть более позитивно взглянуть на мир. Всем не равнодушным, всем, кто хочет помочь, кто готов поделиться своей историей, сняться в проекте или просто что-то посоветовать - моя почта. [email protected] 
Важна любая обратная связь, большое спасибо!

----------


## Nabat

Ничего не выйдет, Дмитрий, пока ты собираешься строить свою карьеру на создании сопливых социальных роликов с 
обязательным включением своей трагической закадровой речи за умеренную почасовую оплату. Ежели так случится,
что жизнь разобьет все твои надежды и мечты, или ты потеряешь близкого человека, или раковые клетки  начнут пожирать твои органы - 
ты приходи, мы будем рады.  А пока что - проходи мимо.

----------


## DmitryFilm00

Nabat, спасибо за комментарий.

----------

